

Feedback on a Business Idea - jeckel

A little while ago, someone here posted how they used Mechanical Turk to get feedback on their business idea. I thought it was a great idea.<p>So, I'd like to ask for feedback on an idea I've thinking about:<p>An application where you can enter and store your business ideas and then request feedback on your ideas from Mechanical Turk. This process would be automated (enter a couple of fields and submit) where you would set your price and enter your questions.<p>The answers would be stored in the application's database, parsed and analyzed, so the user can see them.<p>If the user is pleased with their results and would like to continue further testing of their idea, they can then create a landing page for a description and signup for when their product releases. The user could choose from either some pre-made designs or upload their own html/css/images for a more customized landing page.<p>Analytics would be gathered for the landing pages as well as the storing of email addresses for signups. A short URL will be provided and an opportunity to share the URL through various social media outlets.<p>I had thought about maybe adding a custom form builder so the user could create a survey for their landing page, if they so desired.<p>Would love to get feedback on the idea. If it sucks, tell me it sucks. If you have something to add, I'd love to hear it.<p>Thanks!!
======
eeagerdeveloper
I think a website like this could help validate a lot of mass market consumer
driven business ideas. However, the effectiveness of using mechanical turk
would rest on who the mechanical turk users are. I don't know if you get the
right type of feedback from turk users for b-to-b apps.

I would suggest you take an idea that exists that is not popular and test it
out.

------
revorad
Why don't you try your idea on this idea itself? I mean use Mechanical Turk to
get feedback on it. The main utility of your idea is to see if the feedback is
any good. So, just do it manually first before building an application. Submit
this idea and a few others (look at the many recent threads here about ideas).

------
jeckel
I did enter this into Mechanical Turk as well. Was hoping to also get feedback
from the users here since most seem more experienced in this area.

